

Ask HN: Which bank would you recommend for a merchant account? - breck

We are setting up Authorize.net and are deciding on a bank to create our merchant account with.<p>We could go with our regular bank, Wells Fargo, but I'm curious to see what other people use.<p>Thanks!
======
bishkabob
We're based in the US and use Elavon. We're also members of Costco, so we use
this plan: <http://www.elavon.com/acquiring/costco/>. It's been a while since
I've done a price comparison, but (for our needs) Elavon was cheaper than
Wells Fargo and others.

~~~
breck
awesome, i'm a costco member as well!

thanks for sharing.

------
mogston
If you were based in the UK, i'd recommend Barclays - IMO, they're by far the
most innovative when it comes to supporting online business.

~~~
semanticist
For those that are based in the UK, in what way to Barclays stand out?

